# Blizzard leopard gecko with black stops???



## Giddeon (Sep 24, 2015)

So I have just rescued a beautiful 2 year old leopard gecko that I thought was a blizzard but she has a few black stops randomly on her body and from all I've ready blizzards don't have any markings. So basically I would like to know what morph she might be? Will attach a photo as soon as I can


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Giddeon said:


> So I have just rescued a beautiful 2 year old leopard gecko that I thought was a blizzard but she has a few black stops randomly on her body and from all I've ready blizzards don't have any markings. So basically I would like to know what morph she might be? Will attach a photo as soon as I can


Paradox spotting is actually a fairly common thing in blizzards. Same as paradox eye Tinting that look very much like the Eclipse eye trait.


----------

